# Tamron SP 15-30mm f/2.8 Di VC USD Announced



## andrewflo (Sep 12, 2014)

UPDATE: It's officially been announced!

My take: 
-That's one heavy lens! 
-The bulbous front element looks like it protrudes pretty far by looking at the photo
-It's nice that the focus ring is slightly wider than the 24-70mm VC
-LOVE the new gray color scheme
-First wide angle f/2.8 with IS... for the right price, and hopefully with the right image quality, this thing might be an absolute winner!

Model:	A012
Focal Length:	15-30mm
Maximum Aperture:	F/2.8
Angle of View (diagonal):	110° 32'–71°35' (for full frame format)
85°51'–49°53' (for APS-C format)
Lens Construction:	18 elements in 13 groups
Minimum Focus Distance:	11in. (0.28m)
Maximum Magnification Ratio:	1:5
Filter Size:	n/a
Maximum Diameter:	98.4mm
Length:	For Canon 5.7in. (145mm) / For Nikon 5.6in. (143mm)
Weight:	38.8 oz. (1,100g)
Diaphragm Blades:	9 (circular diaphragm)
Minimum Aperture:	F22
Standard Accessories:	Lens caps (push-on front & rear)
Compatible Mounts:	Canon, Nikon, Sony

http://photorumors.com/2014/09/12/tamron-sp-15-30mm-f2-8-di-vc-usd-full-frame-zoom-lens-announced/
http://www.cameraegg.org/tamron-sp-15-30mm-f2-8-di-vc-usd-lens-announced/

_____________________________

ORIGINAL POST:

Tamron apparently rumored to announce a new 15-30mm f/2.8 full frame lens tomorrow.

So many great UWA zooms lately for us Canonites  Especially if the Sigma 14-24mm f/4 OS rumor comes true.

http://photorumors.com/2014/09/11/rumor-tamron-to-announce-a-new-15-30mm-f2-8-full-frame-lens-tomorrow/
http://www.slrlounge.com/tamron-debut-new-15-30mm-f2-8-full-frame-lens-tomorrow/
http://www.cameraegg.org/tamron-15-30mm-f2-8-full-frame-lens-to-be-announced-tomorrow/


----------



## wickidwombat (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Tamron 15-30mm f/2.8 Full Frame Lens to be Announced Tomorrow*

wow that came out of nowhere looks interesting be nice to how it stack up against the 16-35 f2.8


----------



## wickidwombat (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Tamron 15-30mm f/2.8 Full Frame Lens to be Announced Tomorrow*



dilbert said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > wow that came out of nowhere looks interesting be nice to how it stack up against the 16-35 f2.8
> ...



yeah i hope IS for sure. cant wait for dustin to review one!


----------



## andrewflo (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Tamron 15-30mm f/2.8 Full Frame Lens to be Announced Tomorrow*

If it has VC, filter threads, and performs comparable to the new Canon 16-35mm f/4L IS, I think it would be a very formidable competitor.

If Tamron is able to pull off the above, I'd think this lens would ween me over at around the $899-$1099 price point.


----------



## EchoLocation (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Tamron 15-30mm f/2.8 Full Frame Lens to be Announced Tomorrow*

i had the very old tamron 17-35 2.8-4 di LD SP for use on my old Nikon D700 and I loved it. It had pretty good image quality, was light, fast, and very cheap. 
If this lens isn't too expensive or big it could be a great choice for someone who enjoys a fast wide angle all around kinda lens.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Tamron 15-30mm f/2.8 Full Frame Lens to be Announced Tomorrow*

this lens has been announced. here is press release. 


http://www.dpreview.com/articles/9045794681/tamron-develops-full-frame-15-30-ultra-wide-zoom-with-vibration-correction


----------



## Khalai (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Tamron 15-30mm f/2.8 Full Frame Lens to be Announced Tomorrow*

From the images, it looks like a built-in hood with slightly bulbous front element. That's a bad news for filter users


----------



## tayassu (Sep 12, 2014)

Really really nice supplement for the Tamron lineup. You could build a nature photography kit only from their products now (15-30, 24-70, 70-200, 150-600, 90)!  Maybe also good for a crop standard lens


----------



## tron (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Tamron 15-30mm f/2.8 Full Frame Lens to be Announced Tomorrow*



Khalai said:


> From the images, it looks like a built-in hood with slightly bulbous front element. That's a bad news for filter users


+1 Exactly! Add 1mm and you get a 2.8 zoom lens that takes filters!


----------



## apacheebest (Sep 12, 2014)

Tamron announces development of F/2.8 fast ultra-wideangle zoom lens with VC (Vibration Compensation), world's first* in its category.

Compatable mount : Canon, Nikon, Sony

The lens will be showcased at the Tamron booth at Photokina 2014, September 16- 21, 2014 in Cologne, Germany. (Photokina Booth Number: Hall 4.2 D10 - E19)

read full here : http://www.tamron.co.jp/en/news/release_2014/0912.html

Scroll down for Product highlights and Specifications


----------



## Khalai (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Tamron 15-30mm f/2.8 Full Frame Lens to be Announced Tomorrow*



tron said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > From the images, it looks like a built-in hood with slightly bulbous front element. That's a bad news for filter users
> ...


I can only assume, that filter users will opt for 16-35/4 anyway, as you usually use filters on tripod at f/8+ and don't care much for the speed of the lens. Conversely, action shooters could not care less about filters and will go for this lens, if it proves to be better than C16-35v2 or T16-28...


----------



## tron (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Tamron 15-30mm f/2.8 Full Frame Lens to be Announced Tomorrow*



Khalai said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Khalai said:
> ...


 Landscape Astrophotographers though will either continue using a 14mm which has a bulbuous front element too or will opt for a 2.8 zoom lens with no bulbuous element for better protection (from light) via a hood. At least this is what I need for that kind of photography...

That, and a coma free lens ...


----------



## Khalai (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Tamron 15-30mm f/2.8 Full Frame Lens to be Announced Tomorrow*



tron said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



Let's see what that Samyang 12mm fisheye will bring. Could be a nice astro UWA prime, if coma is controlled as well as CA


----------

